
Mesenchymal Stem Cell Treatment for Ischemic Kidney Disease (2013) - gone35
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3795813/
======
gone35
(Note: this is just a "Concise Review" article. Missed the header due to the
character limit...)

